# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không xem được file dạng *.avi trên Windows Media Player

## lolem19

mình download file *.avi về máy và mở trên windows media player nhưng nó không hiện hình ảnh mà chỉ hiện giống như file *. mp3. cho mình hỏi mình phải làm sao để xem được file *.avi?

----------


## dieulypretty

đơn giản thôi bạn! bạn hãy down về phần mềm xem mọi định dạng video http://www.download.com.vn/audio+video/6600_vlc_media_player_1_0.aspx?op=download
chúc bạn thực hiện thành công!

----------


## tipi.vn

kích vào đây để down phần mềm này về rồi cài vào máy là xem được hết

----------


## luxubu

hoặc down cái này về nè nó hỗ trợ tất cả các định dạng phát trên wmp. bấm vào đây để down

----------


## LinhNguyen

> mình download file *.avi về máy và mở trên windows media player nhưng nó không hiện hình ảnh mà chỉ hiện giống như file *. mp3. cho mình hỏi mình phải làm sao để xem được file *.avi?


bạn down mega codec về cài vào là có thể xem đc tất cả các định dạng. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

